# Looking for: Plague Related Skavn Stuff! Name your Price!



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi there!

Building a Skaven army but I need stuff fast because I can't paint fast enough. If you have any Plague related Skaven stuff you are looking to sell please PM me and I am more than happy to pay what you would think is a fair price. Unfortunately I can't do Paypal because I lack an account.

In particular I am looking for:

30 Plague Monks 

3 Censer Bearers

2 Plagueclaws 

Lord Skrolk

Happy to accept more (For example I am happy to buy 40 Monks if you would rather get rid of all of them) and don't really care if unpainted or not so long as its in one piece when you send it. In fact don't even care if it is sprues I just need them soon as.


----------

